# Mentioning Yourself?



## Paradox1987 (Oct 9, 2010)

What's your position on mentioning yourself?


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

You mean like @raichu that?


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm not sure what the purpose would be of mentioning myself.


----------



## cades (Apr 25, 2012)

I mention myself if it is relevant. But typically I don't like talking about myself, and I usually prefer others not to do so as well.


----------



## Mr Canis (Mar 3, 2012)

@Mr Canis prefers not to refer to himself in the third person, either directly through the "mention" feature or indirectly through his speech.


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

@The King Of Dreams mentions himself from time to time so that his recognition is well known. You see, @The King Of Dreams is the very important figure in the forum. His Majesty keeps the morale up within the members of this grand cafe.

It's good to mention @The King Of Dreams and the @The King Of Dreams welcomes the fact that you like to mention him.... 

And yes, @The King Of Dreams like to mention himself in the third person.........





































P.S...... @The King Of Dreams


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

So does one receive notification of a new mention when that new mention came from one's self?


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

Master Mind said:


> So does one receive notification of a new mention when that new mention came from one's self?


 @raichu didn't get one when @raichu mentioned herself earlier, so unless @raichu missed something, it appears not.


----------



## Echoe (Apr 23, 2012)

@Echoe is disappointed that she won't get a notification if she mentions herself, even though it's not like she could use that anyway.


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

Echoe said:


> @Echoe is disappointed that she won't get a notification if she mentions herself, even though it's not like she could use that anyway.


Funny thing is, when I reply then you will get a notification :wink:


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

raichu said:


> @raichu didn't get one when @raichu mentioned herself earlier, so unless @raichu missed something, it appears not.


NOW you do!


----------



## Echoe (Apr 23, 2012)

The King Of Dreams said:


> Funny thing is, when I reply then you will get a notification :wink:




Haha, d'aw thanks! A quote and thank made me happy :tongue:.


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

Echoe said:


> Haha, d'aw thanks! A quote and thank made me happy :tongue:.


Great! Let the thanks @Echoe in your mind!


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

The King Of Dreams said:


> NOW you do!


  ALL MY DREAMS COMING TRUE!!
too bad it doesn't notify me three times, though


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

raichu said:


> ALL MY DREAMS COMING TRUE!!
> too bad it doesn't notify me three times, though


Well, @raichu you just got a Thank, Reply and mention courtesy of His Majesty, @The King Of Dreams


----------



## Tetsonot (Nov 22, 2012)

@Tetsonot has the strange compulsion to try, despite obvious evidence that it is, in fact, possible.


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

@aconite thinks it's like sex. With yourself it's still fun, but I prefer other people to be included.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

I do mention myself... With the letter "I".


----------



## puppies454 (Nov 14, 2012)

Couldn't care less, and I think others shouldn't care either


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

@walking tourist thinks that it is funny to mention herself. But, then again, @walking tourist is easily amused, and she thinks that lots of things are funny. @walking tourist is looking forwarding to being notified that she mentioned herself. She wants to break the three mention record, so @walking tourist has just mentioned herself four times.


----------

